# H: $ W: Leman Russ tanks Location: USA



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Leman Russ tanks, I prefer unassembled/partially assembled and little to no paint(basecoat of black is fine). 

Painted russ's are eh.. 


they don't need sponsons or even turrets, and if assembled, prefer a Heavy Bolter for front mount over Lascannon.


----------

